# If Roy Were To Make A New Watch



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

What sort would you like? Personally, i still like the look of this sort of thing....









24mm lugs with perhaps this dial and hands?










What about you guys??????


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Not far off the mark,nice and simple no day, date, big hands good lume based on seiko 3105 and large case 44mm an Rlt version of marine Master but better lmt editon and made in England


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm, no, not for me.

The first one's been done lots and lots and lots of times before.

I don't really understand the purpose of the second one, unless it's to go flying underwater









I'd like to see something outrageously funky like Born's square designs from a while back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Now im up for that Ron ,i want sure about wearing a funky watch,but along that line is okay just make it BIG please Tag size


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey yeah! Not many degrees of separation there:

Manhattan > Chrysler Building > Chrysler Crossfire > Roy's old car = RLT Bridlington Crossfire. A kind of wedge-shaped watch with vents down the case sides, loads of chrome and big fat alloys...

...OK, I'll get me coat


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I'd like a big square deco style similar to this one:










Cheers


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

ID3077 case.

Silver GMT bezel.

MK XI dial with green lume.

Mercedes hands.

Orange tipped second hand.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

RLT 23, that's all I want, just an RLT23.

Please find some more parts Roy


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> RLT 23, that's all I want, just an RLT23.
> 
> Please find some more parts Roy


I second that


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd like a handwound chronograph, along the lines of the original Heuer Carrera 12:

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/heuer/catalo...panel1_1280.jpg

I'd even pay the full $89.50 ...

I didn't include as a pic, because its rather large, but well worth following the link ...


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

The watch below, either beaded or PVD'd with Plongeur hands.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

potz said:


> A nice manual 1930's - early 1960's style chrono. Two registers will do (up/down?). Breitlings of those years make perfect templates.


Me too. In a gold case. Mmmmm...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Ventura said:


> The watch below, either beaded or PVD'd with Plongeur hands.


yep....that would look pretty awesome mate wouldn't it?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah. If I knew how to photoshop I would do it


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

im just trying to have a go at it on photo-shop myself! Just reading the tutorial to see if i can get my head around it. The hans on that RLT would look awesome, and i bet that they would sell well easy.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

A manual wind RLT15 would get my vote


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Please, please, please, not another black faced bezelled diver type!

Surely we are all just a tadd hacked off with yet another diver type!?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Please, please, please, not another black faced bezelled diver type!
> 
> Surely we are all just a tadd hacked off with yet another diver type!?


I agree Griff & I like divers, personally I`d like to see a Smiths two-tone homage


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

I'd like to see RLT make a Quad10 type with a black date wheel. (and Sapphire glass) It would IMO wizz out to UK and Euro buyers cause there really is nothing like it unless you go Stateside.

I would like to see RLT go a little "up market". I don't like to see all the cheaper makes being sold on here. I'm sure it is not good for business in the long run.

The use of sapphire glass would help, I'm not a lover of Mineral at all.

It seems to me that there is a gapping hole just waiting to be filled with a MKII type operator in the EU. One only has to look at the waiting list for watches from that Company to see how popular the models are.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

redmonaco said:


> It seems to me that there is a gapping hole just waiting to be filled with a MKII type operator in the EU. One only has to look at the waiting list for watches from that Company to see how popular the models are.


i agree.....there does seem to be a 'thing' with custom or 'yao' style divers. Although there is a guy on the forum who can do this for you.................


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to me that there is a gapping hole just waiting to be filled with a MKII type operator in the EU. One only has to look at the waiting list for watches from that Company to see how popular the models are.
> ...


My main point is that the style of the watches available on MKII are very popular, yet there is nowhere in Europe that I can find where you can get them...

RLT could fill that gap, and I think it would improve the business tremendously.

Apart from the RLT17, I havent wanted to buy a watch from this site. One reason is that they mostly seem to have mineral glass, which just seems an unnecessary cost cutting excercise. I'm sure there are more sales lost because of it than makes up for the production costs...

And lately some of the styles have been, IMO, rather narrow in their appeal (thats as polite as I can get).

Then there has been this influx of "cheap" makes being advertised on the site.

It all seems to me to have lowered the standing of RLT throughout the comunity.

However, it is not all doom and gloom as this could all be turned around quite easily...

Before you lot flame me (and you know who you are!!) I mean this all in the nicest possible way. It just seems that RLT has lost its way a bit in the last year and I'd love to see it turn around.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

rondeco said:


> How about something along the lines of a Rado Manhattan ,
> 
> it could be the RLT Bridlington
> 
> ...


That for me too Ron. Needs to be spot on though. Sometimes Seiko got it right as well, like on this 6106










but then made a mess of a lot of TV case 5s in the 1970s.

grey


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

redmonaco said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > redmonaco said:
> ...


I'm not making replicas no matter how much standing it will give me in the comunity.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> I'm not making replicas no matter how much standing it will give me in the comunity.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well said Roy









I did like that square one you showed sometime back


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Roy said:


> redmonaco said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


ahh, but would you make _Hommages_...???


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I would like to see something "in the style of" the IWC Portuguese...

Perhaps nice polished SS case, about 42 to 44mm

- pocketwatch movement - subseconds at 6, or 2 register chrono (12 & 6 layout)

- white dialled

- applied indices (blued or SS)

- blued hands or SS

Might be possible with eta-6498 or 7750, or Seagull chrono movements (are Seagull movements available separately?)

Perhaps it could be called the RLT40.









Might be nice though...


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

A reissue of the RLT17 perhaps? Or, even better, the same movement in a polished case, cream enamel dial, marker hour indices, romans for the seconds dial which should also be at 6 o'clock and perhaps larger than usual Ã la Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer - all on a mid tan strap. Or something.

I know that there's enough divers out there to bedeck each of us in the style of a dodgy geezer nicked at customs three times over but, even so, the RLT36 - now there's one I wouldn't be embarrassed to own and wear.

Oh, and something like (or identical to) the RLT24 chrono.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh and re Red's comments - I agree that the cheaper brands being promoted do lower the tone - it is possible for cheaper brands to add value but not when you see legend on Riedenschild dials that says "Mechanic Chronograph" giving the impression that a sallow acne ridden yoof whose vocabulary is limited to "you need two front tyres and new wiper blades mate" is about to bound from the confines of its case.

Even this abomination is corrupted to "Machanic Chronograph" on another model.

As for "Swiss made move" well, words fail me.

TBH I feel that being an official outlet for Alpha watches would prove to be more beneficial.

Right, I'll just hop into that Tiger Moth and patrol down range.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I think the implication that by stocking Reidenschild watches Roy is somehow lowering the tone is unfair, firstly Roy has for as long as I`ve been dealing with him been selling watches at reasonable prices often way below what you could pay on the high street.

His stock has ranged from cheap as chips Casios up to and including some of his own somewhat more expensive (though still excellent value) creations such as the RLT-21 & 31

Regarding the Reidenschild, as far as I can tell they are not cheap tat, and are not generally available, so personally I commend Roy for offering them and as the old saying goes, if you don`t like it, you don`t have to buy it.

Finally I think it`s a bit poor to have a dig at the person who is paying for this forum out of his own money.

Rant over.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Fair dos but I wouldn't consider my comments as a dig more as an observation and expression of opinion.

Yes, it is difficult to obtain Riedenschild watches elsewhere and opening up a new manufacturer is to be commended and I am sure that they are constructed well enough. Heck, I even fancy the Advance Pro and may even go for one when (if) funds permit.

But the dial wording is just as important as the construction, hands, movement etc and on 3 models it just doesn't add up to a quality product.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

I quite agree and was going to reply in the same vein but I suddenly lost the will to live.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

redmonaco said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > redmonaco said:
> ...










RLT WATCHES ROCK-


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

In fact, the UN Marine is such a lovely looking watch I would have to consider an RLT in the same vein.

That's the chronometer and not the chronograph by the way.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I think the implication that by stocking Reidenschild watches Roy is somehow lowering the tone is unfair, firstly Roy has for as long as I`ve been dealing with him been selling watches at reasonable prices often way below what you could pay on the high street.
> 
> His stock has ranged from cheap as chips Casios up to and including some of his own somewhat more expensive (though still excellent value) creations such as the RLT-21 & 31
> 
> ...


but, who's having a dig!!??

Everything I have said would be good for RLT and would make it even more profitable...

just remember chaps, a "yes" man is the most expensive guy on the payroll...


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Griff said:


> Please, please, please, not another black faced bezelled diver type!
> 
> Surely we are all just a tadd hacked off with yet another diver type!?


I can understand what you mean, but I would like one as a keeper rather then flipping like my CWC, Kronos and MWC.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Making replica's, copies, homages, whatever, is profitable for those that care to do it. I am not here for fame or fortune though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I am not here for fame or fortune though.


Just nice to have you back Roy....where have you been for the last 3 months?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I am not here for fame or fortune though.
> ...


Whisked away by aliens because of a particular trait?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I am not here for fame or fortune though.
> ...


Only 3 months, it felt like 6.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you back then?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

er







I am today. Why has anyone really missed me ?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good o....

Best you get posting, remind people who you are


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Roy said:


> er
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Who am I ? I have forgotten.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > er
> ...


ouch,









No I did not feel a thing, forgot it was you Jase.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im known for being gentle ...... 

If thats what you want....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im known for being gentle ......
> 
> If thats what you want....


Since when did you do requests you brute ?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Perhaps Roy should get to making some Breitling hommages.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

errr..........who's this Roy fella then????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

redmonaco said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the implication that by stocking Reidenschild watches Roy is somehow lowering the tone is unfair, firstly Roy has for as long as I`ve been dealing with him been selling watches at reasonable prices often way below what you could pay on the high street.
> ...


In hindsight the `dig` comment was possibly OTT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good to have you back Roy, I was beginning to think the yanks had finally managed to carry out their threat to kidnap you


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

potz said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Good to have you back Roy, I was beginning to think the yanks had finally managed to carry out their *threat to kidnap* you
> ...












*Gis yer horologists...*


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Ah, good, Roy's back just in time to make his first new watch a special for the recovering Paul, pretty, please!?


----------

